# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Nieuwe vriendin en heel weinig seks

## JasperH

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoi,

Ik ben hier nieuw. Even voorstellen:

Ik ben 39 jaar, gescheiden en woon samen met een hele leuke vriendin. Zij heeft 2 kinderen en ik heb 2 kinderen. We wonen met ons 6en in haar huis. Druk aan het verbouwen, kamers de tuin etc. Mijn kinderen hebben een achterstand in hun opvoeding en mijn vriendin haalt op dit moment daar heel veel mee in. Ze steekt heel veel tijd en energie in de kinderen maar ook in mij. In het begin hadden we veel sex. Ik ben 17 jaar getrouwd geweest maar wat ik voel bij haar is in geen velden of wegen te vergelijken met wat ik gevoeld heb, dat wil ik ook niet. 

De laatste tijd is het allemaal minder. Ze is moe, stort s àvonds in loopt achter in het huishouden. En dan komt ik om de hoek kijken. De sex is momenteel echt nul zeg maar. Ik heb er een aantal pogingen over gedaan om erover te praten maar dan ben ik een pubertje. Alle gesprekken en opmerkingen die over sex gaan worden de nek omgedaan. Ik hou superveel van haar, wordt erg opgewonden van haar, maar het is steeds nul. Overdag p mijn werk wordt ik er gek van. Heb concentratiestoornissen op mijn werk, wordt schrikerig en mijn lijf vreet zichzelf op. Mijn hart klopt de hele dag 3 maal zo snel, ben bekaf en slaap slecht. 

De laatste week wordt het iets minder omdat ik me beter kan concentreren op andere dingen. Daar ga ik iets meer in op. 

Ik begin er zelf van te balen. Wordt chagarijnig naar de buitenwereld toe en weet er niet goed mee om te gaan. Toch is sex nooit belangerijk voor me geweest, maar nu ineens wel. Ik weet dat de liefde goed zit maar ik vind het toch leuk om samen spannende, intieme momenten te beleven. 

Wie kan me helpen met tips. Ik heb veel geprobeerd, verleidingen etc. Zij vind dat sex op laatste plaats komt en alles gaat voor de sex. Ik vind dit moeilijk. Ik wil absoluut niet vreemdgaan en weglopen met mijn kinderen is ook geen optie. Als ik het niet meer hou dan masturbeer ik wel eens maar dat lukt dan ook weer niet omdat ik dan boos wordt omdat ik vind dat we samen sexen.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties....

Jasper...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik denk dat bijna iedereen gaat zeggen dat je er met haar moet over praten, wat misschien makkelijker gezegd is dan gedaan. Maar om de echte reden te weten, is het ook belangrijk dat jullie daarover kunnen praten. Laat het dan maar puberachtig overkomen, dat is beter dan het negeren. Ikzelf heb wat problemen met intimiteit. Ik zou het moeilijk vinden om erover te praten maar langs de andere kant zou het fantastisch zijn om erover te kunnen praten met iemand die begripvol is. 

Ik kan natuurlijk niet zeggen wat het probleem is bij jullie. Maar zo te horen heeft ze de energie niet omdat je zegt dat ze zo vaak moe is. Misschien heeft ze gewoon te veel om handen dat ze 's avonds enkel haar bed nog wil zien. Hoe dan ook, ik vind dat je zeker nog een poging moet doen om er met haar over te praten, het is de moeite waard. Misschien kan je haar eens verrassen dat ze een avondje helemaal niets moet doen. 

In ieder geval veel succes 

Sandra

----------


## Earth

Beste Jasper,

Je zou ook kunnen proberen om haar met haar zaken te helpen, als dat mogelijk is voor je, zodat ze 's avonds minder vermoeid gaat zijn.

----------


## Noa

Wat mij een heel goed idee lijkt voor jullie is samen een lang weekend weg, weg uit de verbouwing weg bij de kinderen en samen genieten misschien kan ze dan praten en rust ze uit. Hopelijk gaat het dan beter.

Veel suc6

----------


## Masja

Complimentjes geven, vooral niet aandringen, geef haar een massage en bedenk je van te voren dat je die avond geen seks gaat voorstellen, proberen en zet het voor die avond helemaal uit je hoofd. En dan hopen dat zij er zelf mee komt. Spring er dan niet al te gretig op in, dit weerhoudt haar misschien opnieuw. Komt het helemaal niet dan wordt het misschien nooit meer wat of je moet haar eens vragen wat zij wil. Begin vooral niet te snel, wij (veel vrouwen) denken snel dat er maar één ding belangrijk is.
Het kan ook zijn dat ze wat de seks betreft helemaal op je uitgekeken is, knap van je als je dan nog iets weet te redden! In de leukste relatie die ik heb gehad (nog steeds mijn beste vriend) zag ik hem als een kind, ik was erg gek op hem maar met een kind ga je geen seks hebben en ik heb het daarom uitgemaakt, kon het niet meer, hoe veel ik ook om hem gaf.
Geef je misschien andere vrouwen teveel complimenten? Laat je je vriendin wel weten dat zij de leukste, mooiste, liefste is/ Dat willen we allemaal graag horen namelijk!
Draai alles eens om, kies een ander tijdstip, verras haar, meer kun je niet doen.

Sterkte ermee en veel plezier met je creativiteit (maak het vooral ook leuk voor jezelf).

----------


## meiss

Ja, logisch dat ze vermoeid is.. voor 5 mensen in huis zorgen is niet niks!
Fulltime supermam! :Wink: 
En ik neem aan dat ze ook nog werk heeft of niet?
Ik vind dat je gewoon hoe kinderachtig of puberaal dan ook, erover moet gaan praten.. als volwassenen!!!!!!
Communiceren en naar elkaar luisteren is ontzettend belangrijk, en dat moeten jullie nu vooral doen!
En als ze dan weer zegt: aah nee niet dit weer.
Zeg dan gewoon dat het je dwars zit, en dat je er met haar graag over wil praten, en dat dat niet het aller belangrijkste is, 
(want dat is zij) maar dat jij het jammer vind dat jullie het niet meer doen, en waarom niet meer?
Vraag eens aan haar wat zij voor wensen heeft, en waarom zij het niet meer wil doen?
Heeft ze er geen verlangens naar?
Gewoon proberen te praten als volwassenen!
Ik snap dat dat je echt niet helemaal lekker zit, en ik begrijp ook waarom.
Dat samen doen is spannend, en intiem, en het is heerlijk.
Maar misschien moet zij is weg van de drukte, vraag of er iemand voor een deel jullie kinderen wil verzorgen?!
Of neem een oppas?!
Kost wel weer geld, maar helpt misschien wel, want dan kunnen jullie is een keer iets leuks doen.. even weg van de kids & de verbouwing enzo.
Dat haalt ook weer een beetje last van haar schouders af.
Dan heeft ze misschien ook een keer dat ze nergens aan hoeft te denken voordat het weer word: o, ik moet dit nog doen, o ik moet dat nog doen.
Trakteer haar op romantisch diner!
Verleidingen werken niet altijd.
Maar je moet er niet te snel op uit zijn inderdaad, dus niet als je uit eten gaat, dat je aan het einde denkt als jullie naar huis gaan, dat ze dan ineens wel seks wil hebben.
Bouw het gewoon rustig aan op, maar misschien kan je ervoor zorgen dat zij minder moe is.
Praten werkt , maar je moet wel naar elkaar luisteren.
ik hoop dat je er iets aan heb... en laat me maar even weten of het gelukt is of niet! 
Kusjes Meis

----------


## crestfallensoul

Masja en Meiss hebben allebei gelijk...... 
begin ff bij het begin, wéét je nog waarom zij op jou viel en jij op haar??
er is dus een fase geweest waarop alles ineens veranderde, probeer je die fase te herinneren dan weet je ook waar het fout is gelopen.
Ook in mijn relatie zijn we sluipend naast elkaar gaan leven inplaats van mét elkaar, geen communiceren meer is funest.
op deze pag. vindt je echt goede tips voor een goede en gezonde relatie 
http://www.romantischcadeau.nl/
kijk vooral aan de linkerzijde bij de tips..... 
echt waar dit kan ook jouw relatie redden tenzij je je vrouw alleen als een lustobject ziet maar dat haal ik niet uit je verhaal..... dus doe er wat aan nu het nog kan, probeer alles uit de kast te trekken al zou dat betekenen dat je haar helemaal opnieuw moet versieren, vroeger kon je dat dus waarom nu niet? give it a try.

Groetjes, Peter

----------


## JasperH

Hallo allemaal,

bedankt voor jullie reacties. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd. Uiteraard help ik in het huishouden. 

We hebben verschillende gesprekken gevoerd. Dat heeft geresulteerd in een paar maal ruzie, normale gesprekken en soms tot niets. Mijn vriendin heeft toegegeven dat de gesprekken die over sex gaan en mijn drang daartoe, dat ze dan wel met de hakken in het zand gaat en haar zin verdwijnt. 

Ik heb mijzelf gisterenavond beloofd om geen enkele maar dan ook geen enkele opmerking, gesprek, aanraking etc. richting sex te noemen. Ik laat het van haar afhangen. Ik voelde mij vandaag een stuk rustiger. Wat me wel is opgevallen dat ze me niet of amper aanraakt. Gewoon in het dagelijkse leven. Geen aai over mijn rug, geen zoen, niet aanhalen, van knuffelen wordt ze onrustig, loopt bijna bij me weg of duwt me weg. dan weet ik het niet meer. 

Vanaf nu ga ik NIETS meer verwachten. Ik zie wel hoe het loopt. Ik hoop dat ik er rustiger onder wordt. Overigens knuffelt ze wel heel veel met haar kinderen, en soms lang met de hond, dan weet ik ook niet wat ik moet denken. Kortom, het aanraakgebeuren in onze realtie staat op een heel laag pitje. Ik merk wel dat ik er erg op reageer naar haar toe. Soms wil ik gewoon dingen niet (zoals de vaatwasser leeghalen), maar doe ze wel, en raak dan in de war. 

Ze zorgt overigens heel erg goed voor mij en mijn kinderen. We komen verder niets tekort. 

Wordt vervolgd.....

----------


## Agnes574

We wachten op je vervolg....

Ze mag blij zijn met een man als jij!!!

Sterkte,
Agnes Xx

----------


## JasperH

Daar ben ik weer....

Dank voor jullie steun, ik moet er bijna van huilen. 

Ik ben ergens achter. Op het moment dat we weinig vreeen, was het superdruk in ons leventje. Nu zijn we in rustiger vaarwater loop ik in zoverre op mijn tenen dat ik dingen vergeet, niet alles meer in het juiste licht zie en slecht slaap. 

Vorige week een begravenis gehad van een ex-vriend van mijn vriendin. Wat blijkt na een msn verhaal: Ze vind hem lief, wilde op de dag zelf met hem knuffelen, en vind hem nog steeds erg knap. Hij zit aan haar te trekken omdat hij weer vrijgezel is. Dit komt totaal niet goed uit natuurlijk.....

Nu zit ik totaal niet goed in mijn vel, ben de weg kwijt en snap ik het niet meer. We zijn wel plannen aan het maken voor de toekomst, werken hard aan het huis, ze zorgt nog steeds erg goed voor mijn kinderen, maar de aanrakingen enzo zijn er nog steeds niet. Ik hou nog steeds vol. Gisteravond heeft ze verteld dat het niet meer wordt als in het begin. 

Volgende week naar de psycholoog, ga ik maar uitvinden wat ik hiermee aanmoet. Ze zal haar redenen hebben, maar durf toch in dit stadium van onze relatie de confrontatie niet aan. Ze weet ook niet dat ik haar msn verhaal heb gelezen. Ik ben overigens weer 1,5 kilo kwijt van de stress......

Wordt vervolgd....

----------


## crestfallensoul

Weet je, dit kan idd erg uit de hand lopen........
je moet om te beginnen wél eerst aannemen dat je vriendin op haar ex verlieft is geweest dan kan niet anders he.
Goed, ga er dan ook maar vanuit dat je Liefde niet zomaar kunt wissen.... ook zij kan dat niet zomaar ook al zegt ze van wel (om jou gerust te stellen)
Oude liefde kan altijd weer flink oplaaien op het moment dat ze even 'Steun' nodig heeft en die kan ze van jou niet krijgen door meerdere oorzaken.
Als jij 'het probleem' bent kan je ze dus ook geen steun bieden.
Als ze 'denkt' dat jij haar roep om aandacht/schouder/steun ziet als een verzoek om sex dan zal ze dat ook niet kunnen of willen doen.......
Zo zijn er nog wel een aantal oorzaken aan te wijzen maar dat weet jij het beste, punt is dat ze nu iemend gezocht heeft waar ze 'vertrouwelijk' mee kan praten, iemand die haar begrijpt en zeker niets doorspeelt aan jou....
Is het dan logies dat ze aan 'Hem' denkt als ze op msn zit? (hangt af van het 'Waarom' ze uitelkaar zijn natuurlijk)

Dit alles duidt dus op een gebrek aan communicatie en een serie misverstanden......... als je nog iets wilt redden van je relatie dan heb je aan een psych niet veel, dan zal je bij jezelf moeten beginnen.....
Nu wordt de bant tussen haar en haar ex elke dag een stukje sterker tot het moment daar is waarbij zij sterk genoeg is om je vaarwel te zeggen, als ze dat niet durft dan zal ze jou het laten 'ontdekken'...... msn vergeten te wissen, sms in haar telefoon laten staan, eventueel briefjes in haar tas met de hoop dat jij het leest en je conclusie trekt en zelf aan de bel trekt of opstapt....
dan zijn de knopen doorgehakt.

Slijmen heeft geen zin, probeer na te denken over het begin van jullie relatie.
Wáár viel ze op voor jou, waarom viel jij voor haar etc. wat is er verandert in de loop der tijd?
Heeft ze nog 'Iets' om tegenop te kijken bij jou? 

Knuffelen met de kids en hond is niet om jou te pesten maar daar zoekt zij de steun en schouder die jij haar niet geeft, een troost gevoel die ze liever van haar 'Partner' heeft dan van iemand anders...... maar jij ziet steun alleen als een rechte weg naar het bed... zo ziet zij het nu... dus is ze afstandelijker.

Ik kan je geen echte oplossing geven voor je probleem.
Het enige wat ik je kan adviseren is, Observeren, probeer erachter te komen wat er 'echt' mis is (dat is niet de sex hoor)
De gesprekken met haar ex hoeven niet te betekenen dat ze niet meer van je houdt, een vrouw kan wel degelijk van twee mannen houden.... (al begrijp je dat soms niet)
Het feit dat ze nog bij je is betekent ook dat ze niet zomaar weg wilt, ze geeft niet zomaar haar relatie op, daar zal ze voor knokken en als jij de tekenen niet goed begrijpt dan kan je haar kwijtraken.....

Als je bv eens gewoon naar haar toeloopt en je geeft haar spontaan een kus..... probeer dan ook niet méér te willen... laat het daarbij en ga gewoon verder met iets anders, doe het alsof je dat al je hele leven doet...
Geef haar het gevoel dat je er voor haar bent.... en vooral dat je om haar geeft, stuur haar sms of mail, met wat lieve woordjes en niet op sex gericht..
zij moet eerst het vertrouwen weer terug krijgen in jou en dat kan lang duren, maar heb je dat er niet voor over..... dan is je relatie stuk.
Regel een oppas en ga eens uit zoals vroeger, samen iets doen.... maar dan wel spontaan, zonder dat ze het weet, verras haar zonder te slijmen.... want dat is iets wat geen enkele vrouw wilt zien bij een man.

Pffff, lang verhaal........ nou ja, als je hiermee wat kunt verbeteren aan je relatie dan ben ik toch blij hoor......

Grz, Peter

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jasper,
Ik vind het allemaal héél erg voor je,je doet zo je best en stuit iedere keer weer op een muur bij wijze van spreken...
Weet zij dat je hier zo onder lijdt en er ver aan onderdoor gaat???
Ziet ze gezamelijke therapie niet zitten..waarschijnlijk niet,maar als de vraag niet gesteld word heb je altijd een nee!
Het kan in iedere relatie voorkomen dat er één van beiden verliefd wordt op een ander...de vraag is dan natuurlijk;hoe gaat die persoon daarmee om...laat hij/zij de verliefdheid de overhand nemen of vecht hij/zij ertegen?!
Ik heb dit zelf persoonlijk ook al meegemaakt,maar ik koos voor mijn relatie,zorgde dat ik die ander niet meer hoorde of zag en heb zo mijn relatie alleen maar sterker gemaakt! Dit is wel al even geleden,maar die herinnering blijft wel zitten ergens achterin mijn hoofd,en ik ben nog steeds enorm blij met de beslissing die ik toen heb genomen!!!!
Ik weet,uit eigen ervaring toch,dat als een vrouw niet goed in haar vel loopt en met teveel dingen in haar hoofd zit,ze dan afstand neemt en afstandelijk wordt en overkomt,terwijl ze dat eigenlijk ook liever anders ziet...vrouwen zijn over het algemeen zeer emotioneel en reageren feller dan mannen op bepaalde zaken...mannen zetten vlugger dingen van zich af normaal gezien.
Weet je wat ze bedoelt met;'het wordt nooit meer zoals int begin'???
Want daar stel ik me dan toch vraagtekens bij,bij zo'n opmerking...

Ik hoop dat je jezelf niet teveel laat gaan door deze situatie,al is hij idd erg vervelend en frustrerend...want dat gaat je relatie ook niet ten goede komen!

Geef haar idd eens zomaar een kus of geef haar een lief kleinigheidje(beertje,roos,parfum,ik noem maar wat op..die dingen zijn verschillend bij iedereen..)
Als ik het even moeilijk heb,of als het juist enorm goed gaat,komt mijn huidige vriend op de meest rare momenten heel onverwacht uit de hoek met een lief kaartje,parfum,een elektrische tandenborstel(..hihi..die wilde ik op dat moment graag)en dat doet mij zo ontzettend veel!! Ik heb dat dan ook nog nooit eerder mogen ervaren in vroegere relaties.

En onthoud aub wel;het moet niet allemaal van jouw kant komen hé...als zij jou waard is gaat ze er toch ook wat voor moeten doen...als je aan haar voeten gaat liggen(cru gezegd,sorry)kan ze met je spelen als een marionet;en dat is toch ook niet de bedoeling!!

Ik wens je héél veel sterkte en hoop dat je snel weer happy en gelukkig bent!!!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## kontessa

> Beste Jasper,
> 
> Je zou ook kunnen proberen om haar met haar zaken te helpen, als dat mogelijk is voor je, zodat ze 's avonds minder vermoeid gaat zijn.


Dit lijkt mij inderdaad een Zeer goede oplossing,samen delen wordt dan ook samen spelen.

Huishouden en een relatie zijn geen van zelfsprekende zaken en kosten bergen energie, daar komt ook de zorg en het in goede banen laten lopen van het gezin, de kinderen, wassen, strijken, koken, boodschappen doen en totslot de hunkerende partner die gefrustreerd raakt met onbevredigende gevoelens.

Stel orde op zaken, schouders er onder, blijf vriendelijk en
help haar uit de shit van de huishoudelijke gevolgen, dan komt alles echt goed.

Veel succes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bodymaster

Kerel,

Ik zou lekker mijn biezen pakken.
Ik weet dat dit makkelijker gezegd is dan gedaan, maar daar moet je even doorheen.
Je bent 39 en nu kan je nog wat van je leven maken!
Als je straks 48 bent en dan pas besluit weg te gaan sla je jezelf voor je kop.

Sex is gewoon belangrijk in een relatie, niet om de sex alleen, maar meer om de intimiteit met elkaar te delen.
Die intimiteit is tevens voor veel mensen nog een extra bevestiging om te kijken hoeveel je nog om hem en haar geeft.

Mijn vriendin is heel anders, die wil vrijwel de hele dag door, zelfs na 3 jr relatie weet zij niet van ophouden, bijna tot vervelends toe.
Maar ook dat gaat vervelen  :Wink: 

Denk erover na, maak haar jou standpunt duidelijk, en als ze je een puber vind, pak je lekker eigenwijs je spullen net zoals een puber!!

----------

